# seiko/ citizen



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

*seiko/ citizen*


View Advert


Looking for either Seiko/Citizen Quartz divers watch simular to 009,007 but Quartz strap or bracelet not too fussed buy or trade cheers H




*Advertiser*

taffyman



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£60.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

